# Old hexagon tank



## Karen H (3 Dec 2013)

Hi can anyone tell me what are the best fish to put in a hexagon tank . How do you work out how many fish you can put in. I know the problem is that they are higher than wide, just the tank is sat in garage so would like to do something with it.

Karen


----------



## Alastair (3 Dec 2013)

Hiya karen 
A tank like that would be perfect with a nice branch of wood covered in moss and shrimp in.


----------



## kirk (3 Dec 2013)

I had two old hex, I think they were clearseal with metal powder coated stands. Back then I grew to hate them due to the Glass panels and sealer. Looking at one now I think with the stuff available you could achieve something cool. I'm picturing wood and shrimp as Alastair said. Open Top with the wood poking out and maybe a led light of some sort let's see a pic then


----------



## Mick.Dk (3 Dec 2013)

I go with "the stick" idea too. You can add Anubias and/or Microsorum, to "break" the softness of moss. Just tie the plant onto a branch, you allready tied moss to. Really easy - looks very natural.
Mick.


----------



## Karen H (3 Dec 2013)

Yep think I will go with stick idea. Just need to sort out filter and heater first.


----------



## Mick.Dk (4 Dec 2013)

Karen H said:


> Yep think I will go with stick idea. Just need to sort out filter and heater first.


It's gona look great, Karen - remember to let us all see how great 
Mick.


----------



## Alastair (5 Dec 2013)

Karen H said:


> Yep think I will go with stick idea. Just need to sort out filter and heater first.


Get a 50w nano heater and a 260 lhr hang which I use and its super quiet. 
Like mick says definitely shows us pictures.  If you've got the dimensions of the tank I may have some spare wood you can have for free.


----------



## Karen H (5 Dec 2013)

Hi the tank is 19 ins high, 16ins across the widest part, each panel are 9ins. That would be great if you have any spare. What make is your hang filter


----------

